# Happy 17th Birthday Barnaby!



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday precious boy, I hope you will be partying tonight with your best friends Cosmo and Gambler and all the other wonderful pups at the bridge.

Dad and I will celebrate your birthday today just like we always used to do. I hope you have plenty of cheese puffs and crackers with extra cheese!. 

We love you and miss you every single day xxx


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday to Barnaby at the Bridge, hope all our Bridge kids are having fun celebrating Barnaby's Birthday. 

I know my two Golden Bridge kids and my 4 other bridge kids of various breeds are right in the middle of it all.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Apologies for the sideways photo's I am trying to rectify it, unfortunately I am not as smart as Barnaby!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday Barnaby .
There will be lots of celebrating today at the bridge.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday to Barnaby at the Bridge! Have some lovely treats with my Gallagher and Fozzie!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday dear sweet Barns. I know for a fact that Gambler is making this day special for you. You are surrounded by those that love you at the Bridge and all over the world!!!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday sweet, wonderful Uncle Barnaby. We miss you and think of you every day. My little "Inspector Barnaby", a/k/a Barney, will have some extra cheese puffs this evening in your honor. Go have fun and eat as many cheese puffs as you want!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Happy Birthday at the bridge, Barnaby. You remain in the hearts of your mom and dad as well as the hearts of many of us. Bailey sends you kisses and is also sending some for your mom who misses you every day.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Happy, Happy, birthday in Heaven, Barnaby! I hope you'll share some of your cheese puff stuffed cake with our Bayleigh!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday sweet angel Barnaby! I'm sure my Bridge goldens Bones, Cosmo & Harley are there celebrating with you. Please give them lots of kisses from me. XOXO


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Happy birthday, Barnaby! Enjoy the celebrations with all our Bridge kids.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barnaby*

Happy, Happy, Birthday!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday at The Bridge, Barnaby. Rudy is still following your sage advice


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Happy Birthday sweet boy. If you bump into any of my crew up there tell them I miss them all. Alsotell them that their mom "knows" you mom from the doggy forum. Sending you a hug, the mom of many at the Bridge.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

Happy belated birthday Barnaby!!Wow 17, it's amazing how time flies! I am sure you had a big party up there  
Hope your mom is doing well!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

L.Rocco said:


> Happy belated birthday Barnaby!!Wow 17, it's amazing how time flies! I am sure you had a big party up there
> Hope your mom is doing well!


Hi Luisa, thanks so much for Barnaby's Birthday wishes, I'm sure he's partying hard with Kid. I think of you and our boys often x


----------

